# Update: Lorenzen Wright Found Dead in Southeast Memphis



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> (Memphis 7/23/2010) Lorenzen Wright, a former Memphis Tiger and Memphis Grizzlies player, is missing.
> 
> The family of Lorenzen Wright says he's been missing since Sunday.
> 
> ...


http://www.wreg.com/news/wreg-loren-wright-missing,0,6101949.story


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

Wow. Hopefully, he's just laid up with a female or five.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

Hope its nothing serious. I always used to rock Wright in the early NBA 2K games because he was a beast.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

Can you custom yourself in 2K? I am a stubborn NBA Live fan or NBA elite soon fan. Never wanna to get 2K.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*



John said:


> Can you custom yourself in 2K? I am a stubborn NBA Live fan or NBA elite soon fan. Never wanna to get 2K.


Custom? You mean create? If so, yeah. I used to be a LIVE fan but switched to 2K after 2k9. Plus 2k10 had Kobe on it so I was sold the instant I saw the cover (MJ on 2k11 btw). Still like LIVE/Elite though, the '10 demo was pretty fun.

Anyways, hopefully he's found soon. Sunday was a like 5 days ago though.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

God, how I hate these stories.

He's fallen on some tough financial times recently, according to a related story I read. Also, the police do *not* suspect foul play, which is either a good or bad thing, depending on his mental stability.

I loved Wright when he played for the Clippers. He once had 21 rebounds in a half for them. I sure hope he has just zoned out for a week and he appears back again safe and sound.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

Reminds me of Keon Clark when he disappeared. A lot of these mid-level skill guys who go out of the league faster than they expect lose all their money. All of a sudden they are broke with no other skills go into a real real ****ty part of their life. Methinks this is probably what happened. Hope he's ok, but there really needs to be some sort of way the NBA can ensure these guys aren't spending all their money so fast. I know they are grown men but there should seriously be some sort of mandatory retirement program that they have to invest in.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*



Hibachi! said:


> Hope he's ok, but there really needs to be some sort of way the NBA can ensure these guys aren't spending all their money so fast. I know they are grown men but there should seriously be some sort of mandatory retirement program that they have to invest in.


That's a good idea. Without factoring tax, Keon Clark made 15 million in his career. If he were forced to put away 10% of that until he retired, then he'd have 1.5 million for the rest of his life. And of course, don't give him access to it all at once so he can blow it. Give it to him in paychecks every two weeks. If he retires at 30 and lives until he is 80, that's 50 years. 1.5 million dollars over 50 years is still like 30,000 dollars a year. Not great, but a lot of people live on that kind of money in this country. These guys have no concept of steady money once they retire, and are habitual money-blowers due to the spoiled nature of their profession.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

I read somewhere that the NBA does have investment counselors that talk to all the players about life after Basketball. So players definitely have the opportunity to invest or bank their money. Thus, I have no sympathy for these players that make a fortune(even at a measly 15M in the NBA you are still ballin in the real world) and then lose it all and "fall on hard times". Sorry that's not hard times, you just were an idiot now you get to live like a normal person.

As for the paycheck thing, also I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that they do infact get paychecks every month or something. Not yearly. 


Like I say, no pity for these players. I mean I feel bad that he's missing and I hope his family find him safe and sound but as far as financial concerns for these players I could care less. More concerned with the millions of people in the country with no job or income and unemployment possibly being discontinued.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

Hes always been a high class guy. Always has been one of my favorites and I always hoped Lakers would pick him up. Hopefully its nothing serious.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

I hope he's okay.

His name still gives me nightmares. He was involved in TWO franchise crippling deals with Atlanta. That has nothing to do with Wright, and more to do with the Hawks incompetent management.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*



Sir Patchwork said:


> That's a good idea. Without factoring tax, Keon Clark made 15 million in his career. If he were forced to put away 10% of that until he retired, then he'd have 1.5 million for the rest of his life. And of course, don't give him access to it all at once so he can blow it. Give it to him in paychecks every two weeks. If he retires at 30 and lives until he is 80, that's 50 years. 1.5 million dollars over 50 years is still like 30,000 dollars a year. Not great, but a lot of people live on that kind of money in this country. These guys have no concept of steady money once they retire, and are habitual money-blowers due to the spoiled nature of their profession.


One I'm pretty sure it's illegal to withhold contracted earnings because you don't like how your employee spends your money.

Two every rookie for over a decade now goes through orientation where they warn of these things. On top of that every team now pretty much has a player life developer-mentor, most used to be ex-jocks. For instance when Arenas was a second round pick as a rookie making about 500 g's his mentor talked him out of buying a shark tank.

Three the league itself provides additional resources such as investment counselors.

I have a hard time feeling bad when he have dudes starving to get in the league.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*



Jamel Irief said:


> One I'm pretty sure it's illegal to withhold contracted earnings because you don't like how your employee spends your money.
> 
> Two every rookie for over a decade now goes through orientation where they warn of these things. On top of that every team now pretty much has a player life developer-mentor, most used to be ex-jocks. For instance when Arenas was a second round pick as a rookie making about 500 g's his mentor talked him out of buying a shark tank.
> 
> ...


It's not about feeling bad, it's about trying to do what you can to save some of these idiots from themselves. 

If they got it put in the CBA it wouldn't be illegal either.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*



Dre™ said:


> It's not about feeling bad, it's about trying to do what you can to save some of these idiots from themselves.
> 
> If they got it put in the CBA it wouldn't be illegal either.


You think the players will go for the league freezing 10% of their income? You think the league cares enough to waste time convincing them otherwise?

They shouldn't either, they give them plenty of resources to live happy post NBA lives.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

Freezing players' incomes isn't going to happen. These guys are free to spend their earnings however they see fit.

If it lands them in the poor house, that isn't the NBA's problem.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

It won't, but it should happen.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

No, they shouldn't. It isn't the NBAs fault if these guys are morons. Let the players be responsible for their **** ups.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

I think the MLB Players Association, which is infinitely stronger than the NBAPA negotiated a pension system where both the players and the owners make contributions like a 401k. Once you get enough time in the Show you're going to have a decent income, which of course you should be able to manage on yourself. Even just buying something that's a poor investment like annuities you should be able to set it up so that you get enough income to manage. If it was me I'd be working my ass off to put that money in something where the United States Internal Revenue Service could not take it from me and you could probably fund your retirement fine just by trying to minimize your tax liabilities.

It would not surprise if one of these guys just skipped on his creditors one day, although there's no telling where he is. If you're five million in the hole, but you've got a million dollars left on you it would be tempting to get on a plane for Costa Rica and call yourself Roberto


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

If the league is already giving guys a pension starting at 50, what's wrong with pushing that up for the guys who'll be dead broke for the 10 years before?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/Pension-is-players-safety-net-03458965


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*



Dre™;6334331 said:


> It won't, but it should happen.


Uh, no it shouldn't.

Should Yao Ming have 10 percent of his wages locked in a vault because Eddy Curry is a fat ****-up? No. Eddy Curry's going to be broke whether he makes $11 million a year during his career or $10 million a year + $50K a year pension. The reason is because Eddy Curry is a retard who keeps too many leeches around.

It's called personal accountability.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

Actually I don't think you'd lose anything really. Not an expert, but anything they took out to fund a pension plan would come out before taxes. It would probably be about 5% and since you'd be taxed at 35% that mean's you'd only see about two thirds of it. So in that case it would only be 3.25% of the after taxes check you'd see


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

For every Yao Ming there's about 5 Eddy Currys, so let's not act like financial irresponsibility is the minority of the league even. When you see a substantial percentage of your players ending up broke, to at least save face you should do something to make it seem like you care. 

The NFL vets who didn't like the pension they were getting shat on the NFL and campaigned, and it was negative PR. Why allow that situation to occur when you can just move the pension up, or not even a 10% freeze...a miniscule number that a guy who's getting 30-40 million won't even care about...2-3%. If I saw a little 2-3% deduction on my check that I know I'm going to get when I retire I wouldn't trip.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*



Diable said:


> Actually I don't think you'd lose anything really. Not an expert, but anything they took out to fund a pension plan would come out before taxes. It would probably be about 5% and since you'd be taxed at 35% that mean's you'd only see about two thirds of it. So in that case it would only be 3.25% of the after taxes check you'd see


I don't understand why people are acting like guys are going to be hurting based off a little deduction. If I'm a league member, I'd want to take care of my own and make sure they'd have a little 25-30K supplement to live off of in their 40s instead of being crackheads and drug dealers. You think that reflects well on the league?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

Not so much that the players are going to be hurting if they lose that small percentage, it's more about it being the players responsibility to take of care of themselves. The NBA does enough to set these guys up with investors and all kind of investment opportunities. And they educate them on how handle their finances so they can survive post-NBA. Yet you hear about these players blowing money left and right so obviously the player doesn't care enough to take it seriously. Why should the NBA?


If I went around blowing every one of my paychecks on random crap that wasn't necessary I wouldn't expect my employer to say "Hey, you are in trouble let me help you handle your finances."


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

Ummm... can't they make established friends? Like business owners in the Sacramento or Memphis areas? Maybe die hard fans, maybe not. If Keon Clark goes to barbeques with some dealership owner and does radio ads, ten years later he can't crash at his place if he gave all of his money to swindlers? Assuming he's not on drugs, committing crimes... if he's just stupid, how many wealthy NBA fans are going to turn a player away or not rent them an apartment for $750?

Really they could just add 1% as a contribution from the teams to players' retirement funds, and match the player up to an additional 3 or 4% (that Player X puts in annuities, bonds, something like that).


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

I don't think it's a bad idea to freeze a small percentage of their wages. They make millions of dollars, having a small little egg of money after you retire will help those blew all their money during their career, and it won't really hurt anyone. I can't imagine a ton of NBA players are spending 90% of their income, so that extra 10% (or whatever the percentage might be) is not necessary to have right away. 

On the other hand, I doubt either side cares enough to get something like this done. And at the end of the day, the players who mess up will be accountable for their own actions and nobody will feel too bad about it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

http://www.wreg.com/news/wreg-lorenzen-wright-mother-help,0,7262210.story

That part about his 13-year-old daughter and him exchanging telephone calls every day up until last Sunday is most ominous.

His car is still in his ex's driveway? And she has no idea where he could have gone since waking up in the morning?

Maybe he went for early morning walk or something. The police should be able to retrace his steps. This story is most strange.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

http://www.myeyewitnessnews.com/new...Dead-in-Southeast/2mTkdqqd7UOSIrzrER_jRQ.cspx

R.I.P.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lorenzen Wright: Former Tigers & Grizzlies Player Missing*

Sad. If only he had that 33,000 a year coming in this might of not happened.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Suicide never contemplated my mind. Sad. RIP.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know if you're being sarcastic but that was kind of my point Jamel.

I don't think there's ever an excuse for suicide unless it's a terminal illness or soemthing..but this is unfortunate regardless. I had a feeling after awhile this might be the outcome sadly.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

rip


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

wtf


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

They're not 100% sure that's him, but then again how many 6-10 guys are missing in that area?

RIP


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow..he was only 34...seems like he could've found somewhere to play and maintain a living.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

R.I.P. truly a great person. I was just watching his interviews on youtube.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jacked it from another board. I don't know how you even flash 50K at one time with two hands...but whatever.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

RIP. Lesson is flashing money makes you a target.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Noone knows anything. For now I'll just wait for the investigation and autopsy.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Jacked it from another board. I don't know how you even flash 50K at one time with two hands...but whatever.


Maybe someone tried to rob him of that 50 g's and he refused to give it up since he didn't have the $33,000 coming to him?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Somebodies dead, why don't you stop being an ******* for just once..and then you're not even funny...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Somebodies dead, why don't you stop being an ******* for just once..and then you're not even funny...


What's funny? Is this a time to joke when a person is dead?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It's twitter for God's sake, I don't believe that bull**** at all.

I will also wait for the investigation. It's too early to tell what happened.


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> It's twitter for God's sake, I don't believe that bull**** at all.
> 
> I will also wait for the investigation. It's too early to tell what happened.


Wait I thought the only twitter account was the BS about "I saw him up in the barbershop with his boy's girl flashing some G's yo." Not the report part about him being dead?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No, it was somebody posting what his Aunt told them. But we will see.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> No, it was somebody posting what his Aunt told them. But we will see.


Oh right "Dat be his aunt"... and you expect me to take that seriously?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Oh right "Dat be his aunt"... and you expect me to take that seriously?


I don't care how you take it :laugh:

I don't post for your satisfaction, it just seems to me like you're trying to get kicks off of a situation that should be spared. 

I posted what I posted to show people that the talk in Memphis is all over the place, noone knows what happened. 

Never said I believed it, just doing my job as a moderator. 

Let's just leave it alone.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

RIP..I'll see what the cops come out with on this story.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Wow, reports coming in to FOX13 that Lorenzen Wright was shot at least a dozen times. 9 minutes ago via web


http://twitter.com/MStark13

I have my inclinations but I'll leave it alone.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> Somebodies dead, why don't you stop being an ******* for just once..and then you're not even funny...


Why do you hate the Lakers, Dre?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

RIP Lorenzen Wright....That's no way for someone to die.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It is interesting how we are seeing all this Twitter announcements and yet neither msnbc.com nor cnn.com has ANYTHING on this.

4:09 p.m. PST

So, is Twitter like the scoop of the century? Or is the MSM sucking in a big way? Or is the MSM being responsible and waiting for the investigation to take place?

I think I will wait until we have all the facts.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

RIP Lorenzen Wright. His name always brings back memories of the good old early 2000's NBA.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Twitter isn't CNN by any stretch, but just because it's a new source of technology doesn't mean if shouldn't be considered. 

There are plenty of journalists on there who scoop what they hear on there first. I wouldn't put any stock in the citizens' tweets, but the journalists are on there.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

May the good lord guide you to your next destination "Ren". Rest in peace brother.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

R.i.p.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, of the 95-97 Clippers, 4 of them aren't here (Wright, Sealy, Dele, Duckworth) and Rodney Rogers is a quadriplegic. 

Anyways:



> According to sources, a 9-1-1 call was made from Wright's cell phone on July 19. A Germantown dispatcher could hear the loud blasts of several gunshots. The cellphone call ended at that point.
> 
> The dispatcher called back, but no one answered.





> Wright was thought to be carrying some amount of cash when he was last seen leaving his ex-wife’s Collierville home, fueling concerns he may be the victim of foul play, according to a Collierville police report released today.


Now do you believe the post I made...

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2010/jul/28/body-found-memphis-police-lorenzen-wright/


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Dre™ said:


> Wow, of the 95-97 Clippers, 4 of them aren't here (Wright, Sealy, Dele, Duckworth) and Rodney Rogers is a quadriplegic.


Not to mention Pooh Richardson and Stanley Roberts. Pooh testified in court in 2009 about receiving a tip from a police officer that his sister and her drug-dealing boyfriend were about to be raided. Roberts' story with drugs and squandered money is well documented.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Five years older than me and already dead. Just sad. RIP. I remember the first time I ever saw him in the McDonald's All-American game in '93.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wholy **** thats messed up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn he was too old to be flashing money like that in the city..he knows how dudes is in this place..they wolves. they killed taylor bradford over like 10gs.. If that part is true he pretty much set himself up. Good that it wasn't a suicide but worse that they said he got hit around 12 times. MPD is gonna have this **** wrapped up sooner than later..they always do at least when it's a high profile case. i wouldnt doubt that twitter source..the streets always know the story before it gets out to the feds/press.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Rip.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Wow, of the 95-97 Clippers, 4 of them aren't here (Wright, Sealy, Dele, Duckworth) and Rodney Rogers is a quadriplegic.
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> ...


I am sure you made the posts in good faith, but I still haven't seen this story on CNN nor on MSNBC. I am still looking, and it is 9:50 p.m. PST.

The dispatcher heard gunshots on the cell phone, eh? I will tell you a little secret about that particular observation if you PM me.

Anyways, I will keep looking for confirmation. Not saying you are wrong, just saying I don't understand why this hasn't made the big time even hours later.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If you're flashing 50k at a club it is sort of like suicide. In fact, when you bring that much cash with you you're basically asking for trouble. I hope this isn't true because if it is then the guy is an idiot. Sad, but stupid.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't believe the jewelry that some of these players walk around with. As stupid as people are I'd never walk around flashing anything that valuable. Too many morons willing to go to death row over pocket change for me to walk around with a forty or fifty thousand dollar diamond in each ear....Well some of those big ass earrings are probably worth even more than that.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I hope this is not true. If it is, RIP.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

My question is why wait til now to let us know about the 911 call?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> My question is why wait til now to let us know about the 911 call?


I have the same question. I don't see why anyone would make that up, but...

...police are keeping mum on the whole thing. They are investigating that "a body" found in the woods as a homicide.

But they won't say who it was, how the body got there, or any other details that were supposedly leaked almost 24 hours ago.

*Memphis police say they are investigating the discovery of a body that family members have said is missing NBA player Lorenzen Wright as a homicide...*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I mean how many 6-10 guys are out in Memphis, and how many have been missing for a week. 

I guess they're just being cautious


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Diable said:


> I can't believe the jewelry that some of these players walk around with. As stupid as people are I'd never walk around flashing anything that valuable. Too many morons willing to go to death row over pocket change for me to walk around with a forty or fifty thousand dollar diamond in each ear....Well some of those big ass earrings are probably worth even more than that.


True that. If you're going to flaunt your bling you need bodyguards or at least an intimidating entourage...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> I mean how many 6-10 guys are out in Memphis, and how many have been missing for a week.
> 
> I guess they're just being cautious


They haven't said the body was 6-10, they haven't said a damn thing really.

They haven't even said if the body was a male or a female.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't imagine the body would be an average sized female and they would keep this circus going and having the family think it's him.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> I don't imagine the body would be an average sized female and they would keep this circus going and having the family think it's him.


Family says it is him.

Since the family has talked, I am not sure why the police are keeping it quiet.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

The entire city is talking like its him..even his family and close friends like Penny and Elliot Perry.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

> MEMPHIS, Tenn. - The investigation into Lorenzen Wright's homicide continued as soon as the sun came up Thursday morning.
> 
> More than 60 Memphis Police recruits combed the field between Hacks Cross Rd and Germantown Road in Southeast Memphis where Wright's body was discovered just after 2:00pm Wednesday. Investigators state that at least 10 shells from the same gun were found while searching for evidence.
> 
> ...


http://www.myfoxmemphis.com/dpp/news/local/072910-police-search-for-clues-in-lorenzen-wright's-death


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Robbery all the way..sadly

And he was apparently having money problems. Kind of cruel irony.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I hope they catch the mother ****ers soon and string them up.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I just hope he wasn't stupid and trying to get away or talk slick and got shot. 

If someone wants your money they want your money, they don't want your life 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

RIP - that's pretty messed up.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Dre™;6339704 said:


> I just hope he wasn't stupid and trying to get away or talk slick and got shot.
> 
> If someone wants your money they want your money, they don't want your life 9 times out of 10.


I doubt if that was the case ... he's never appeared to be an ignorant person. It was reported that he was screaming on the phone during a call from his cell. Obviously not talking slick.

I also doubt, in his case they just wanted the money and NOT his life. They KNEW who he was and could not afford to let him live.

This just pains my heart. Lorenzen, from what I know didn't swander (sp?) his money. From the time he became pro, he has taken complete care of his family given his father was wheelchair bound. If he was completely broke, it is because everyone depended on him, and the millions he made can only go so far for so long, especially without professional advisory help.

This just sucks and like Ron says ... "string them all".
Someone will talk. Apparently, Lorensen is a loved hometown boy.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

very sad story. he seemed like a likeable guy. had some good seasons in atlanta and memphis but most notably was a good soul. he will be missed dearly.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He was just way to ****ing young. Jesus. I hope they catch the people who did this.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

According to this article, in recent weeks a few guys with guns in their waistbands went to Lorenzen's ex-wife's home looking for him.




> Sherra Robinson Wright opened her front door one day in recent weeks to find three men she had never seen before, each with guns tucked in their waistbands.
> 
> They looked serious and wanted to know if her ex-husband, former NBA star Lorenzen Wright, 34, happened to be inside the Whisperwood Drive home visiting his six children.
> 
> ...


http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2010/jul/29/police-missed-connection-911-call-lorenzen-wright/


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I doubt if that was the case ... he's never appeared to be an ignorant person. It was reported that he was screaming on the phone during a call from his cell. Obviously not talking slick.
> 
> I also doubt, in his case they just wanted the money and NOT his life. They KNEW who he was and could not afford to let him live.


Based off that last post it appears not to be just a robbery...but in general if somebodies setting up to rob you they're not going to kill you too unless you give them trouble. 

All those guys tying up basketball and NFL players the past 5 years and noone's been caught. Not to say it's good, but that's how it is.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The talk now is that his ex-wife put a hit on him and her brother was the trigger man. She has stopped cooperating with the authorities and has lawyered up.
Hopefully, this is not the case...


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn, that is scary.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

The news channels here are putting the heat on the Collierville police. The police chief they walked up on him and he kept saying send all questions about the 911 call to the Memphis Police Department. He just kept repeating that when the reporter was asking about the 911 call. The thing is..y'all got the initial call..not the MPD. If you got a 911 call where you hear gunshots BEFORE the missing person report..what's really good? could you not track the call or at least the phone that it came from?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This is just nuts. At this point I won't be shocked by any scenario that turns out to be the truth, if that truth ultimately comes out anyways. 

The circumstances regarding the death will just become more and more heart breaking. RIP Wright, this guy is my age, couldn't even think what it would be like to already leave this world. Hope all the scum that was involved in Mr. Wrights murder are caught, and have the book thrown at them so they can rot in a cage the rest of their lives.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This saddens me the more I hear about it, it's like the oil spill.

A young, successful black man is a valuable resource that shouldn't have gone to waste like that.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> This saddens me the more I hear about it, it's like the oil spill.
> 
> A young, successful black man is a valuable resource that shouldn't have gone to waste like that.


I totally agree Jamel. Nice post. Hopefully charges will be filed and justice will be served to the animals that committed this heinous crime.


----------

